# Yikes! Flash Flooding (but not too serious) Hits My Vegas Backyard!



## ricoba (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh boy, this has been the worst rain we have had in my location yet this summer.  

I know that Fern and Karen have had some big rain storms hit earlier this summer, but for the most part those past us by. (We live in Las Vegas near Flamingo & Pecos, they are up the hill in Henderson).

But today, we got a good old fashioned gully washer!  The thunder started rumbling and the lightening started crashing and then the torrential rains hit.

Our backyard is decorative brick.  We have a 10' brick wall surrounding the yard, with an open gutter running the length of the yard to drain to the underground sewer line.  The townhouses all have this feature, but today, I wasn't sure if the system was going to do its job.  It was full and running and overflowing, so I went out (getting soaked) to make sure the drain was clear and clean.  It helped a bit, but it did kind of look like a mini geyser/spring at the drain.  

Thankfully, in the time this took to write the rain has slowed a bit, and the drains are flowing well, but I am sure there is lots of flooding and perhaps some damage around the valley today due to this storm.  

It's quite the thing sometimes, when rain hits here in Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering how you are doing, and hoping you were home safe.  I saw some pics of flooding at Sahara and Sandhill, and I think that isn't too far from you.  

We got a good bit of rain, but no flooding it seems.  It closed down the Southern Beltway (I-215), which was flooded eastbound at Warm Springs.  It was also flooded below that at Warm Springs and Paradise, and also on Warm Springs west of Las Vegas Blvd, on the Texas de Brazil side.

Here's a link to our Channel 5 Slideshow.  Pretty interesting, many places which normally don't flood, did, including the inside of the MGM Grand Arena and the parking lot of Thomas & Mack (which floods, but not this bad).

Oh, and Karen is on an Alaskan Cruise. 

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Fern, we were both safe and sound inside, cleaning and polishing our hardwood floors. 

People who think it's always just sunny and hot here *really need to see that slideshow*, it's amazing what rain can do in the desert!  

Yes, we are quite close to Sahara & Sandhill.  I heard the helicopter flying over that is pictured in the slides.

PS, thanks for the Channel 5 news link which shows how it is for locals, whereas the LV Sun just has pictures of wet tourists on the Strip!


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 11, 2012)

They've added about ten more pictures to the slideshow.  There are now 35 pictures, including a floating US Mail truck.  HE should have known better!  Also a pic of some kids walking home from school in downtown Henderson, near Lake Mead Parkway and Basic.  Two of the kids weren't in too deep, but the third was having fun, in over a foot.  I guess they don't know that there is no telling what is under that water, that it moves things along.

There was also a downed big tree (roots gave way) on St. Rose right before it turns into Pecos (by Paseo Verde).  It hit an unoccupied car.

We had a tree give way on Anthem Parkway due to rain a week or two ago.  It was late, like after 5 PM, so you know who took care of it, removed it and called for a truck to haul it away?  Our Fire Dept.  They are only two blocks from where it happened, and they are really good at doing things for the community.  I love those guys!  They helped me with Jerry a few times, too.

Fern


----------



## chriskre (Sep 12, 2012)

Be careful out there.   
I lost a car in a flash flood once during a no name hurricane that surprised us and it cost me two broken ribs trying to push my car out of the swamp I drove myself into accidentally.   Next time it happens I'll leave the car by the side of the road and just walk home.  Those puddles can be deeper than they appear.


----------



## Bob B (Sep 12, 2012)

Just saw a report on our local news here in Chicago. Looks like quite a time out there. Make sure it dries out within the next two weeks, please.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2012)

To everyone in Vegas, I am praying that you are safe and the rain/flooding will stop.

Be safe and stay dry !!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like we are good today.  So far, anyway.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Sep 13, 2012)

You know the nice thing about rain here is that when it rains it rains hard and then pretty much dries up pretty quickly.  Unlike Seattle where I grew up and Vancouver, BC where I lived a number of years, where the rain in those places is a constant mist from late October to June.

Yesterday, nice and sunny, and more of the same today. I am not 100% sure, but I think the "monsoon" season should start ending here pretty soon.  I know it usually starts in August but not sure when it "officially" calls it quits.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 13, 2012)

This storm was once again a deadly one. 

They are reporting a body has been discovered and it is assumed that it is a golf course gardener who got washed away in the swift water, while he was out working on the course.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 13, 2012)

For those who don't know the backstory, the gardener was working for a construction company clearing debris from the canal using a large earthmover/tractor.  Once it began raining heavily, he didn't have a chance. Although his boss phoned him and told him to quit work and return to the shop, he simply didn't have time.  People in the area said from the first rain in the middle of the street to flooded houses was about three minutes.  The tractor was found about two hours after the rain, submerged in muck and mud.  The gardener was nowhere to be found.

It is believed that the man found this afternoon in the wetlands (this is where the canal empties) is the gardener, but there has been no official identification yet.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 14, 2012)

The body they found in the wetlands yesterday was positively identified as the gardener.  Cause and manner of death has not yet been established.  

I forgot to mention previously that the gardener did not know how to swim, although the water was probably moving at 50+ mph, so that is really irrelevant. 

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Sep 14, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> The body they found in the wetlands yesterday was positively identified as the gardener.  Cause and manner of death has not yet been established.
> 
> I forgot to mention previously that the gardener did not know how to swim, although the water was probably moving at 50+ mph, so that is really irrelevant.
> 
> Fern



I agree it appeared he didn't have a chance.  The tractor he was in was very large.  Have you heard if he tried to stay on it and got knocked off or tried to make a run for safety, or do they know yet?  It really is quite sad.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 14, 2012)

Given the way the tractor was flipped on its side before it sunk, I don't think he had the time or means to run.  Its not clear yet whether he drowned or died of blunt trauma to the head and body due to foreign objects in the floods.  It hasn't been released yet.

It is very sad.  He leaves behind a pregnant wife and four children.

Fern


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh, my goodness!  I'm very happy to hear my TUG friends are safe.  Sad for the family and loved ones of the man who was killed.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh, my goodness!  I'm very happy to hear my TUG friends are safe.  Sad for the family and loved ones of the man who was killed.



Thanks. 

But as usual the weather turned lovely the next day and today we are back into the 90's and nice and sunny.

It really is sad about the fellow on the Caterpillar.    I have not seen or heard anymore about him and how his family is doing.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 16, 2012)

I was down to Memphis BBQ for breakfast this morning, and it was obvious from the dirt in the streets and parkways that it had flooded the whole long block from Memphis to Spencer.  I turned there, so I don't know if it went further.

It also evidentally flooded at Spencer & Serene (Walmart and Sam's) and further down Spencer.  That's twice in a couple of weeks for both areas.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> I was down to Memphis BBQ for breakfast this morning, and it was obvious from the dirt in the streets and parkways that it had flooded the whole long block from Memphis to Spencer.  I turned there, so I don't know if it went further.
> 
> It also evidentally flooded at Spencer & Serene (Walmart and Sam's) and further down Spencer.  That's twice in a couple of weeks for both areas.
> 
> Fern



Yup, we still have dirt on many of the streets around here. 

I took a drive out to Logandale/Overton today, and out there in the country, they have a lot of evidence of the storm. BTW, it's kind of pretty out there, wasn't sure what to expect, but a nice area. 

Oh, speaking of Memphis BBQ.  On the way home, I drove by the one out near Nellis and they have a drive thru.  Does Warm Springs have that?


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2012)

I remember the first time we went out to Logandale. We were so surprised by all the ranches and greenery.

Memphis on Warm Springs has a drive thru, too. You enter by driving thru the front lot, then turning left to go aound the building.

Everything in Vegas has a drive thru. There are drive thru cleaners, drive thru bank tellers (live tellers, not ATMs, which they also have), drive thru banks, there even used to be a drive thru liquor store on Lake Mead Parkway somewhere Boulder or Basic.

Speaking of Basic, you DO know that Basic High School isn't named so because it is for slow teens. No sir. The area was once home to the Basic Magnesium Plant.

Fern



ricoba said:


> Yup, we still have dirt on many of the streets around here.
> 
> I took a drive out to Logandale/Overton today, and out there in the country, they have a lot of evidence of the storm. BTW, it's kind of pretty out there, wasn't sure what to expect, but a nice area.
> 
> Oh, speaking of Memphis BBQ.  On the way home, I drove by the one out near Nellis and they have a drive thru.  Does Warm Springs have that?


----------

